# Santa Claus Conquers the Martians



## Gordo Mejor (Dec 24, 2012)

How many FAs and FFAs appreciate the bits in Santa Claus Conquers the Martians where Santa tells Droppo that he can't wear the Santa suit, that he's going to have to fatten up, and then Droppo goes on a feeding binge. :eat1:


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## willowmoon (Dec 30, 2012)

Gordo Mejor said:


> How many FAs and FFAs appreciate the bits in Santa Claus Conquers the Martians where Santa tells Droppo that he can't wear the Santa suit, that he's going to have to fatten up, and then Droppo goes on a feeding binge. :eat1:



After all of the "food pills" that Droppo eats in one sitting, I'm guessing his next trip to the bathroom wasn't particularly pleasant. Thankfully, that was one scene that fortunately wasn't filmed ... then again if the whole film didn't exist, that wouldn't have been a bad thing either


----------

